
Show HN: Create a new social network website for $5 - Elect2
https://www.socialpage.org
======
ateesdalejr
This is a prime example of what I don't like about a lot of hosting companies.
Offer to do all of the techy stuff and just give the user a junky prefab
"social" network.

